

Interview with Larry Page - bjornsing
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/3173f19e-5fbc-11e4-8c27-00144feabdc0.html

======
waterlesscloud
Shame this interview didn't catch traction here, it's one of the more
interesting I've read with Larry Page.

